

Local SIM – find the nearest store of local mobile provider while travelling - lashkhi

I would like to introduce an iOS application that can be useful for every traveler - Local SIM. Before making a trip, or if you are already traveling, you can find on the map nearest store where you can connect to the local network carrier (provider) and get the local sim card. The application will be useful for those who do not want to pay for roaming, and for the provider companies. There&#x27;s currently available in Appstore second version of application, which already includes 27 countries and more than 50 providers around the whole Europe! In the future it is planned to increase the list of countries and providers, also the ability to select the best voice&#x2F;data rates and plans for even greater savings.<p>Going abroad and don&#x27;t want to pay for roaming? Act like the locals - get the Local SIM app, find the nearest store to you, and get connected to local data &amp; network provider.<p>While travelling, we often use wifi in hotel, cafe, or somewhere else, but if you want to stay connected all the time, if you need to check the bus departure time, if you need to build route, use navigator in car or make a call - you have to use 3g&#x2F;LTE connection. The cheapest way- is to use local providers data plans, so the only one problem is to get know which providers are available and where you can get connected to.
Local SIM helps you to get all this the information you need.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;local-sim&#x2F;id906088582
======
darex
can you please provide promos?

~~~
teener
yes please

------
teener
thanks!

------
alexa1
great

